# What Does It Mean - This Is Your Season?



## chicacanella (Jun 26, 2009)

*Hi everyone, *

*you guys know I don't understand alot. I've been researching some scriptures to find out what it means but The Holy Spirit keeps telling me, "This is your season." And it has been prophesized over me that, "This is your season."*

*I remember in Psalms 1*

*1 Blessed is the man
         Who walks not in the counsel of the ungodly, 
         Nor stands in the path of sinners, 
         Nor sits in the seat of the scornful;
 2 But his delight is in the law of the LORD,
         And in His law he meditates day and night.
 3 He shall be like a tree
         Planted by the rivers of water, 
**That brings forth its fruit in its season, 
         Whose leaf also shall not wither; 
         And whatever he does shall prosper. 
*

*And then Eccliassiastes (sp) talks about this too. But I think that whatever you have been sowing in the spiritual and physical will one day bear forth fruit in both ways.  *

*Any other examples of someone being prophesized this and does anyone have any more insight?*


----------



## Renovating (Jun 26, 2009)

I've only heard "This is your season," in one context and that's basically to say that this is the time for whatever you may have prayed about to manifest.


----------



## jade998 (Jul 6, 2009)

God deals in seasons. In Genesis 8:22, the bible say's - While the earth remaineth, seedtime and harvest, and cold and heat, and summer and winter, and day and night shall not cease.

In Ecclesiastes 3, the bible states: To everything there is a season, and a time to every purpose under the heaven. Simply put, this is your season, means this is your time!

If this is your season, this means that this is your time in which your purpose on earth will manifest. It means whatever you have sown, get ready to reap. You need to increase your faith and know whatever God has decreed is yours, must come to pass. In your season, things align themselves to the word of God over your life. You need see the opportunity and cultivate your harvest.  Move with the move of God, stay in relationship with God and he will reveal your next step.


----------



## momi (Jul 7, 2009)

What it doesnt mean:

If you are in a service and a speaker declares "this is your season" speaking to everyone in attendance - he is generally about to try and raise an offerring.  I laugh when I witness this wondering how can it be "everyones season" at the same time.  The only biblical references that I have seen when a prophet declares a thing to an entire group it is for repentance or evangelism.


----------

